# Interpolation von Punkten



## Krüschi (16. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Geländeoberfläche repräsentieren und bin Neuling in Java3D. Habe schon ein bisschen mit den Grundlagen und den Tutorial-Quelltexten von Sun experimentiert, aber ich kann nicht richtig abschätzen bzw. herausfinden, ob ich mit der API das realisieren kann, was ich möchte.

Das Gelände ist quasi 4D, also eine Funktion der Zeit, und wird durch ein Dreiecknetz mit ingesamt _n_ Knoten repräsentiert. Zu _s_ verschiedenen Zeitpunkten _t(1), t(2), ... , t(s)_, werden alle _n_ Knoten _k(1), k(2), ... , k(n)_ gleichzeitig um einen Vektor _v(k(i),t(j))_ verschoben, d.h. die Vektoren sind für jeden Zeitschritt und Knoten verschieden.

Soweit wie ich es verstehe, lässt sich die Oberfläche am besten mit einem IndexedTriangleArray realisieren, aber ich kann nicht ausfindig machen, ob sich die Knotenpunkte, die die Dreiecke bilden, auch wirklich durch Interpolatoren verschieben lassen und ob die einzelnen Dreiecke diese Änderungen dann auch "berücksichtigen".

Für irgendwelche Info wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Feb 2005)

Ich hab das noch nie gemacht, aber ich denke, wenn du die ALLOW_COORDINATE_WRITE Capability setzt, müsste das gehen.


----------



## Krüschi (19. Feb 2005)

Danke, werd's mal probieren. Gut zu wissen, dass es hier einen Fachkundigen gibt ;D


----------

